
A brainfuck compiler written in PHP - davedevelopment
https://github.com/igorw/naegleria
======
danpalmer
Why would you put a joke language that people use to troll other developers,
and Brainfuck together into the same project?

------
namesakes
Next up, PHP compiler written in brainfuck

------
sponno
Next thing you know they will be compiling PHP with PHP.

~~~
alexbilbie
[https://github.com/ircmaxell/PHPPHP](https://github.com/ircmaxell/PHPPHP)

~~~
sponno
Heehee

------
kyriakos
If for every PHP-bashing comment on HN, people would rather write one more
line of open source code, the world would have been a better place.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Or spent time trying to improve PHP.

~~~
the_solution
What would be the point of this? Any significant improvements would make it a
different language.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I can't agree. It's not fundamentally broken.

